# RESULTS ARE IN :) 12wks 5dys scan ... gender?



## 4boys1girl

ok, I know these aren't clear, or great pics, but just for fun, wanted to get some guesses based on whatever "theory" you want to use :) 

Additional info is this ... 
~Heart rates so far have been 161, 168, 175, 181, 161, 158 in that order over the last few weeks. 158 today! 
~Not a "planned" pregnancy so I don't know how close to ovulation we did the deed. I do know that my cycles are usually very regular and that according to the measurements of this baby...I ovulated late in the cycle (if that makes any difference on gender?)
~According to Chinese gender prediction calender I will have a girl.
~baking powder test was "inconclusive" since the first try it did not fizz or bubble but a thin layer of foam formed on top. Second try nothing happened.
~my first instinct was boy, then leaned towards girl as I learned the heart rates each time. Now, I am leaning back toward boy (this babies head looks like one of my sons, lol).

If you want to "guess" please let me know your thoughts and what theory you are basing your guess on. I would appreciate it and it will be fun to see who is right :)

I will know for sure in 10 business days, when I get the results of my newest blood work, as it will tell for sure boy or girl :)

Thanks all :winkwink:
Kat
 



Attached Files:







US12wks5dys.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 57









US12wks5days.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## 4boys1girl

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I am 36 and hubby is 45 (some think that makes a difference in gender prediction) :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Also adding ... 
~that this pregnancy I have had a lot of nausea and exhaustion as compared to other pregnancies. 
~My Hcg level at 5wk6days was high (off the charts for normal). 

:)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Is that the nub in the first pic, if it is then I would guess girl I think. :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

mum22ttc#3 ... thanks ... I don't know where the "nub" is, if there is one, lol. Looks all jumbled up down there to me, he he. But thanks for guessing :) I will know in about 2 weeks :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

anyone else want to guess?


----------



## capegirl7

I'm guessing boy


----------



## CharCharxxx

I think boy aswel :) x


----------



## Dime Cuando

I'd guess girl, I think the nub is looks like its more parallel to the spine imo.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Thanks all...so we are 2 and 2 :)

Dime Cuando ... Is your avatar pic of your pregnancy now? You are having a girl? I was just wondering because my pic has that same straight "line" that sticks out at the end. Is that the "nub"? If so, my pic looks similar to yours :)


----------



## Bonnieboo

Boy based on your measurements and instinct with my boy I was 4 day's less girl I was spot on re measurements... Any cravings? That can be a clue also


----------



## 4boys1girl

bonnieboo...thanks. as far as cravings...they come and go and I dont usually crave the same hing more then once. once I eat it, I am good abd then it typically nauseates me after, lol. Some things I have craved so far were tunafish sandwich, hot turkey melt sandwich, fruit (but only in the very beginning, then it made me sick), ice cold fountain drinks, usually soda which is weird because I dont ever drink soda. or frozen anything, like italian ice, icepops, slushies. Can't think of any others since it was a rough first trimester with the sickness.


----------



## lornapj83

Based on skull shape I say girl only because my scan the skulls look the same xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

4boys1girl said:


> Thanks all...so we are 2 and 2 :)
> 
> Dime Cuando ... Is your avatar pic of your pregnancy now? You are having a girl? I was just wondering because my pic has that same straight "line" that sticks out at the end. Is that the "nub"? If so, my pic looks similar to yours :)

Yes I'm having a little girl - that's her at 12 weeks in my avatar. I was convinced I was having a boy until I found out about the nub theory.


----------



## teacup22

Girl :)


----------



## marina294

girl xx


----------



## Bonnieboo

I'm definitely sticking to boy since it's icy and savory :) good luck ooh can't wait to find out excited for you :)


----------



## Momto4monkeys

I'm going to guess Girl, based on nub and skull theories! :)


----------



## veryproudmum

Girly xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

oooh...this is getting fun, now girls are in the lead at 7 girls 3 boys. Thanks all for guessing, we should know sometime next week. I dont mind either way, but since since I had 3 boys first, then my daughter...everything I own is pink and princessy, lol. It would be easier if girl, but if boy, I will just sell what I have and buy blue again :) cant wait to find out :)


----------



## highhopes19

I think girl xx


----------



## babyno9

Girl.


----------



## 4boys1girl

9 PINK 3 BLUE ... I must say I am surprised, lol. To me, the picture looks likes a boy :) But that not really based on anything but "looks". Are you all basing this on NUB or SKULL (because I still can't find the "nub" lol)?


----------



## Katiie

:pink:


----------



## Katiie

:pink:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Looking at the scan pictures I think :blue: xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

Just got back from my OB appointment. Heart rate has come down again, this time in the 140's. She did a "quick" abdominal scan, and I thought I saw the shadow of something between the legs at first :) I think we are still leaning towards boy ;)


----------



## _jellybean_

Looks like a girl nub to me! What are you hoping for (besides a healthy bean)?


----------



## 4boys1girl

_jellybean_ said:


> Looks like a girl nub to me! What are you hoping for (besides a healthy bean)?

Jellybean ... I don't know what the nub is in the pic. Are you able to explain where it is? 
I don't mind either way, but I just thought it would be nice for my daughter to have a sister, since my boys all have each other. Also, everything I own is girly, so it would be easier. But a boy would be fine to. At least then my daughter would stay the PRINCESS ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

ok we are at 12 girls : 4 boys ... 

does anyone else wanna have shot at guessing? 

I am so excited to see who guesses it right :) 

I have been studying and practicing with the "nub" theory, and I think, from what I have read, that the straight white line is the nub. If it is, it is parallel to the spine, which would mean girl. 

I am 50/50 now, and have no clue what to think. First instinct was boy, then thought girl based on all "old wives tales", then thought boy based on looks, now thinking girl based on nub. THE WAIT IS KILLING ME ;)


----------



## Lisa_84

I'm guessing girl if that's the nub! :). Keep us posted!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Thanks Lisa. I called the office to schedule my level 2 scan (not until August), but I thought I could try to pull results out of them. they laughed lol, and said they would be calling in 8-10 business days since my scan. Ugh...oh well...I tried. So I have about 5-7 business days still to wait. Hope the weekend goes quick :) Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Lisa_84

What results do you mean? They won't have the sex determined from a 12 week scan if that's what you mean. They should know at your next scan in August though! :) I scheduled my private gender scan for August 6th - so excited!


----------



## WantaBelly

That's a little :blue:


----------



## Lisa_84

Lisa_84 said:


> What results do you mean? They won't have the sex determined from a 12 week scan if that's what you mean. They should know at your next scan in August though! :) I scheduled my private gender scan for August 6th - so excited!

Just re-read your initial post - did you get one of those Materniti21 tests done? Is that why you should have gender results from bloodwork?


----------



## 4boys1girl

LISA ...yes! But mine was called HARMONY. It checks for X or Y chromosomes, as well as chromosomal disorders. I am patiently waiting results which should be this week :) 

WANTABELLY ... My first instinct was BOY :) Then swayed to GIRL based on all the "old wives tales", lol. Then, instinct shot up again at first sight of ultrasound because I thought it just "looked" boy (head reminds me of my son). But then, when I read up on this "nub theory" I started thinking it looked like a girl nub. So now, I am totally confused and I think I will be surprised whichever it turns out :) Just curious though, because I am new to this theory, I thought the nub was whiter, straight line? Is it something different?


----------



## 4boys1girl

ok we are at 13 girl guesses and 5 boy guesses. I should get results this week (before Friday, I hope), so this is a chance to get some final guesses on gender. I have included four additional scan pics from 12+5. I didn't include them originally because I thought they were too blurry. But here they are...check them out and get your guesses in :) Thanks all <3
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







580224_10201283519838859_2127113869_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13









884315_10201283521158892_612124981_o.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









1025938_10201283520558877_2015207079_o.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11









1048791_10201283520118866_1912275946_o.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## suzie.b

I think in ur new pics it looks girl nub looks long and forked and in line with spine like mine was but im new to all this. Good luck with ur pregnancy <3


----------



## emsie_123

I think girl!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Does anyone want to take any last minute guesses, before the BIG REVEAL??? Right now we have about 15 girl guesses, and 5 boy guesses. Give it a shot ;) I will give results soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Veronica P

I think boy cause of the skull


----------



## undomestic

I think girl.. :)


----------



## sugarpuff

Girly :)


----------



## Naya69

I'm no good at guessing but would love to know your answer :) xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

... 17 girl guesses and 6 boy guesses ... MAJORITY wins :)

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

I am super excited! This will be our second girl. I am glad my daughter gets to have a sister, it's gonna be so much fun.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks all for your guesses ... I now totally believe in the "nub" theory as it was right for mine and out of the guesses I have taken I was right 5 out of 6 times so far. I will keep practicing and guessing all of yours too ;)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MBGibbs

Congratulations 4boys1girl, soon to be 4boys2girls haha.
Have fun shopping for pink!
Xxx


----------



## 4boys1girl

LOL...MBGIBBS ... funny thing is...I do NOT have 4 boys , he he. When I was creating my screen name I had 3 boys 1 girl, but in my mind I was thinking that I have 4 kids in total, so I put 4 there by accident. I never could figure out how to change it and it was already created, so I had to leave it. I will really be 3 boys 2 girls :)


----------



## Naya69

Aww I'm so glad you got the gender you want congrats and it's so nice your little girl will have a sister to team up with :) x


----------



## Lisa_84

4boys1girl said:


> LOL...MBGIBBS ... funny thing is...I do NOT have 4 boys , he he. When I was creating my screen name I had 3 boys 1 girl, but in my mind I was thinking that I have 4 kids in total, so I put 4 there by accident. I never could figure out how to change it and it was already created, so I had to leave it. I will really be 3 boys 2 girls :)

Well, if you have a husband you sort of have 4 boys... ;)

Congrats on hearing pink!!! :)


----------



## Babywolfski

Congrats!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Yayyyy congrats....I'm also convinced by the nub theory and yours was so similar to mine that it had to be a girly one.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Lisa_84 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> LOL...MBGIBBS ... funny thing is...I do NOT have 4 boys , he he. When I was creating my screen name I had 3 boys 1 girl, but in my mind I was thinking that I have 4 kids in total, so I put 4 there by accident. I never could figure out how to change it and it was already created, so I had to leave it. I will really be 3 boys 2 girls :)
> 
> Well, if you have a husband you sort of have 4 boys... ;)
> 
> Congrats on hearing pink!!! :)Click to expand...

LOL...VERY TRUE Lisa...thanks for the insight ;)


----------



## Veronica P

Congrats!!!! How exciting :)


----------



## Boo44

4boys1girl said:


> LOL...MBGIBBS ... funny thing is...I do NOT have 4 boys , he he. When I was creating my screen name I had 3 boys 1 girl, but in my mind I was thinking that I have 4 kids in total, so I put 4 there by accident. I never could figure out how to change it and it was already created, so I had to leave it. I will really be 3 boys 2 girls :)

Oh congratulations!!

And I am so pleased that you have been right with the nub theory so many times. I have noticed you guessing on lots of threads and so trusted your answers (lol). And you guessed pink for me and I'd love a girl so I hope you're right!!! X


----------



## 4boys1girl

Boo44 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> LOL...MBGIBBS ... funny thing is...I do NOT have 4 boys , he he. When I was creating my screen name I had 3 boys 1 girl, but in my mind I was thinking that I have 4 kids in total, so I put 4 there by accident. I never could figure out how to change it and it was already created, so I had to leave it. I will really be 3 boys 2 girls :)
> 
> Oh congratulations!!
> 
> And I am so pleased that you have been right with the nub theory so many times. I have noticed you guessing on lots of threads and so trusted your answers (lol). And you guessed pink for me and I'd love a girl so I hope you're right!!! XClick to expand...

Thanks BOO44! Now I feel pressure, lol...oh boy I hope I got yours right ;) I just had another look at both your threads, and I am sticking with girl for you :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Congrats, My nub theory was right. I was in denial tho lol My sway was girl, my Chinese gender said boy lol my age said boy or girl depending which side of ovulation I conceived and I fell on the girl side :)


----------



## Lisa_84

I've still got my fingers crossed for girl with mine too! :) xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Boo44 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> LOL...MBGIBBS ... funny thing is...I do NOT have 4 boys , he he. When I was creating my screen name I had 3 boys 1 girl, but in my mind I was thinking that I have 4 kids in total, so I put 4 there by accident. I never could figure out how to change it and it was already created, so I had to leave it. I will really be 3 boys 2 girls :)
> 
> Oh congratulations!!
> 
> And I am so pleased that you have been right with the nub theory so many times. I have noticed you guessing on lots of threads and so trusted your answers (lol). And you guessed pink for me and I'd love a girl so I hope you're right!!! XClick to expand...


lol that's so funny! I was thinking the same thing! :D


----------

